

Google bans Kongregate from Android Market - ars
http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/53629-google-bans-kongregate-from-android-market

======
ars
Some more info: [http://www.joystiq.com/2011/01/19/kongregate-ceo-jim-
greer-o...](http://www.joystiq.com/2011/01/19/kongregate-ceo-jim-greer-on-
getting-pulled-from-the-android-mark/)

